# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  نرم افزاری برای برطرف کردن مشکلات DBF ها

## new_day

میخواستم این نرم افزار را براتون اپلود کنم اما نشد ادرس اونا براتون گذاشتم 
http://www.datanumen.com/adr/index.htm
اگه بشه براتون اپلود میکنم

----------


## new_day

با این نرم افزار میتوان بصورت گروهی نیز فایلها را اصلاح کرد

----------


## rezaTavak

میتونید از کدی که من نوشتم هم در برنامه تون استفاده کنید.

----------

